# Feeling much better



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

Well, I think I have passed most of my horrible herx with this Antibiotic Protocol that I am on. My hands and feet have not hurt for about a week. My neck and shoulders are back where they used to be (ha ha ha). They still hurt as usual but not like they were. My yeast problem seems to have lightened up alot! And truly, I do not understand how as I have not been on any medication but nystatin but I have been on it all this time! Moldie, out of curiousity, this is rather personal, but I have been using baby powder cornstarch in the personal area. Could that cause a bit of problem down there?The one new thing that has started but now has gone pretty much away is bladder irritability. I haven't had that in probably over a year. I think I have figured out that the antibiotic is slowly killing off the mycoplasma and it is traveling to all my different areas that I have had problems with. My sleep is still off and on. I actually slept good for 2 nights now. I had tried the benedryl again and that lasted 2nights so I am back to square one. I have used my trusty melatonin for the last two nights and it is helpign again. As long as I get off of it for awhile, it works again for me. I keep thinking I will call the doctor but then whatever is bothering me gets a little better and I decide not to call. I keep going back and forth like this and that's when I figured out that the antibiotic must be working in different areas of my body. Does that make sense? Anyway, I am feeling better and I hope it continues this way.Hope y'all have a nice painfree week. Lynne


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

use to use cornstarch,heard it could cause problems,dont remember how,but who knows what to belive anymore. just heard san bernardino county is changeing codes,will make us move our gargage.dont know now id pay for that,what a bunch a ####


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, Lynne! I am so glad to hear you are feeling better! I'm going to use you as my "watch" and if you have good results with this protocol, I will pursue it again, possibly with a new doctor. You questioned the baby powder cornstarch thing, and I do believe that can definitely cause some irritation if used alot. What my Surgeon recommended I do after pelvic floor surgery was to use a blow dryer to make sure things were dry, and also, close the drapes, lock the bedroom door, and "bare your bottom" for 20 to 30 minutes twice a day until things clear up. Yeast and bacterias love warm, dark, moist areas. That's us!!!! Thought I'd pass this little piece of info on to you. Karen


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2000)

Lynne,I somehow missed your post about feeling much better. I think I probably was not as attentive to the posts as I usually am since that was about the time I was going in for my cataract surgery.I'm so happy to hear that you are feeling better. Maybe this antibiotic therapy is going to work. Whoopee!!!!I know a week has gone by since your post and I just hope that all is continuing to go well for you.I may, myself, end up seeing your doctor over in Gun Barrel. That's not all that far from me. Also thanks for reminding me about the melatonin. I'm going to try that again tonight.Best,calida


----------

